# ενδεδειγμένος vs. ενδεικνυόμενος



## PopieM (Jun 14, 2012)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Είχα σήμερα μια συζήτηση με συναδέλφους για τις διαφορές μεταξύ των λέξεων "Ενδεδειγμένη" και "Ενδεικνυόμενη" και τη χρήση τους ή τις "εμφανίσεις" τους σε μεταφράσεις. Ομολογώ πως, πες λόγω κούρασης ή ζέστης, η επιχειρηματολογία μου ήταν ιδιαίτερα φτωχή. Σκεφτόμουν πως "ενδεδειγμένος" είναι κάποιος που είναι κοινά αποδεκτός ως η καταλληλότερη λύση για κάτι, ο καταλληλότερος για χρήση σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Και "ενδεικνυόμενος" είναι κάποιος που προτείνεται για κάποια χρήση γενικά, αλλά δεν είναι ο καταλληλότερος απαραίτητα.
Θα ήθελα να ακούσω τις γνώμες σας για τις 2 αυτές λέξεις, τις διαφορές τους και τη χρήση τους. Π.χ., αν η αγγλική πρόταση σε ένα Εγχειρίδιο χρήσης για αντλίες (υδάτων ας πούμε) ήταν Indicated use, πώς θα το μεταφράζατε; Αντίστοιχα, αν ήταν π.χ. ένα φυλλάδιο για φάρμακο.
Βασικά, με ενδιαφέρει να δω τη λογική που ακολουθείτε σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, όπου οι διαφορές είναι λεπτές :)
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 14, 2012)

Το ενδεδειγμένος είναι η μετοχή παθητικού παρακειμένου του παλιότερου ενδείκνυμαι και το ενδεικνυόμενος είναι η μετοχή του ενεστώτα του νεότερου ενδεικνύομαι. Για μένα σημαίνουν το ίδιο πράγμα. Ανάλογα με τον χρόνο που αναφέρομαι (παρελθόν, παρόν, μέλλον) θα χρησιμοποιήσω το κατάλληλο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2012)

Γεια σου, Popie. Όπως λέει ο Συνήθης Ύποπτος. Το αστείο είναι ότι το Λεξισκόπιο τις έβαλε μαζί τις δύο μετοχές. Επίσης ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στα αγγλικά δεν έχουμε δύο διαφορετικές μετοχές, μία ενεστωτική και μία παρελθοντική. Μία κάνει τη δουλειά των δύο και μόνο στην ανάπτυξη σε δευτερεύουσα μπορούμε να δούμε διαφορά (uses that are indicated, uses that have been indicated). Δεν υπάρχει λοιπόν ουσιαστική διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _ενδεικνυόμενες χρήσεις_ και _ενδεδειγμένες χρήσεις_, εκτός από μια αμυδρή αίσθηση ότι το δεύτερο μπορεί να έγινε άπαξ ενώ για το πρώτο συνέρχονται κάθε βδομάδα και επικαιροποιούν το διάταγμα. Μπορεί να μην ισχύει κανένα από τα δύο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2012)

PopieM said:


> Σκεφτόμουν πως "ενδεδειγμένος" είναι κάποιος που είναι κοινά αποδεκτός ως η καταλληλότερη λύση για κάτι, ο καταλληλότερος για χρήση σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Και "ενδεικνυόμενος" είναι κάποιος που προτείνεται για κάποια χρήση γενικά, αλλά δεν είναι ο καταλληλότερος απαραίτητα.


Καλησπέρα κι από εμένα.

Για τα αγγλικά, τα είπε ο Νickel. Για τα ερμηνευτικά, νομίζω ότι κι εσύ προσπαθείς να εξηγήσεις τη μικρή διαφορά ενεργητικής-παθητικής φωνής. :) Δες την επιλογή των λέξεων που κάνεις: «αποδεκτός» (στην παθητική), «προτείνεται ... γενικά» στην ενεργητική. Την διακρίνω την (πολύ μικρή) διαφορά που προσπαθείς να τεκμηριώσεις, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι είναι τόσο αδιαφανής σήμερα η χρήση μετοχών (με εσωτερικό αναδιπλασιασμό κιόλας!) που ίσως, τελικά, χάνεται.

Προσωπικά, χρησιμοποιώ το «ενδεδειγμένος» για το γενικά αποδεκτό ως κατάλληλο, αλλά το «ενδεικνυόμενος» με μια στάλα ad hoc μέσα του: Το ενδεδειγμένο (κανονικά) είναι τάδε, αλλά το ενδεικνυόμενο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μπορεί να είναι δείνα (δηλαδή, αν σε καταλαβαίνω σωστά, βλέπω την καταλληλότητα αντίθετα από εσένα). Επομένως, θα μετέφραζα _Ενδεδειγμένη χρήση_ και στις δύο περιπτώσεις.

Επιπλέον, η οπτική σου με προβληματίζει. Χμμμ!


----------



## PopieM (Jun 15, 2012)

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
Εγώ κατέληξα τελικά στο ότι, στο δικό μου "αυτί" οι δύο λέξεις έχουν άλλη έννοια. Το σκέφτηκα με βάση ιατρικά κείμενα που μεταφράζω.
Ο γιατρός π.χ. θα σου πει ότι η ενδεδειγμένη θεραπεία για την τάδε ασθένεια είναι το φάρμακο Χ. Έχει αποδειχτεί πως όταν παίρνεις το Χ, θεραπεύεσαι.
Ωστόσο, μπορεί να σου πει ότι η ενδεικνυόμενη θεραπεία για την τάδε ασθένεια είναι το φάρμακο Χ ή το Ψ. Και τα δύο έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα, ίσως όμως όχι θεραπεία.
Εκλαμβάνω το "ενδεδειγμένος" όπως το"αποδεδειγμένος" ας πούμε, ή άλλες μετοχές παθητικού, ως κάτι τετελεσμένο. Ενώ το "ενδεικνυόμενος" ως κάτι συνεχιζόμενο.
Ξέρω πως είναι πολύ λεπτές οι διαφορές, απλώς κουβέντα να'χουμε :)
Τώρα τελευταία όλο κάτι τέτοιες απορίες έχω...


----------

